# Plant Bamboo



## SparkyPrep

Anyone here regularly ride at Plant Bamboo in Okeechobee, FL? I live 10 miles from there, and go quite often. Anyone else go there a lot?


----------



## Slydog

I will be there next weekend .going Friday 21 thru Sunday.


----------



## Slydog

You camping or riding for the day


----------



## SparkyPrep

Slydog said:


> You camping or riding for the day


Unfortunatly, I am having a minor surgery this week, so I will miss that weekend.


----------



## Slydog

It's hot this time of year.
But with all the rain it will be good.
Hope i can fix front end. Issue in time. Or 2wd and get stuck more.


----------



## Slydog

SparkyPrep said:


> Unfortunatly, I am having a minor surgery this week, so I will miss that weekend.


I think they give You a free dounut to sit on. Just keep the doors closed and nobody will know


----------



## SparkyPrep

Slydog said:


> I think they give You a free dounut to sit on. Just keep the doors closed and nobody will know


LOL! Ok, do we know each other?


----------



## Slydog

It should be pretty wet at bamboo with all the rain? You live around that area dont you?


----------



## SparkyPrep

Slydog said:


> It should be pretty wet at bamboo with all the rain? You live around that area dont you?


Yea. We have been getting a lot of rain the past few days. It should be nice and sloppy.


----------



## Slydog

Perfect


----------



## SparkyPrep

I was just wondering if you knew me, because it seemed that you knew what kind of surgery I was going in for. Lucky guess?


----------



## Slydog

Yeah lucky guess.
Where's the prairie place i seen you mentioned in okeechobee?


----------



## SparkyPrep

North of Okeechobee Off of 98th ST and 176th AV.


----------



## Slydog

Some good mud out here. Went chest deep. But got out.


----------



## SparkyPrep

Awesome!!!!!!


----------



## SparkyPrep

Get some pics!!!! We all want to see you gettin' it done!


----------



## Slydog

I didn't really take. Much cause i was riding. Phone is ussualy in the ziplock bag. An i was muddy as hell.
The others may have got some.
Broke the belt Friday night .
Was at ars motor sports ?when they opened the door Saturday morning


----------



## Slydog

Did put acouple of pics of the girls up
In. Mimb girls who love the mud
Think it's in the media section


----------



## Slydog




----------



## Slydog

That above pic is my sister.


----------



## SparkyPrep

Headed out to Plant Bamboo for the Labor Day weekend. Hope to see a few of you out there!


----------



## SparkyPrep

I'll get some pics, maybe even some video. (wife is learning how to use her new GoPro)


----------



## Slydog

I didn't even think of taking pics and stuff when i was out there.
I might be out there the 20th?
If i get the parts and


----------



## Slydog

In time and put back together.


----------



## SparkyPrep




----------



## Slydog

How is it out there?


----------



## SparkyPrep

Not crowded at all. Overcast, so not too hot. Very wet and muddy


----------



## SparkyPrep




----------



## SparkyPrep




----------



## SparkyPrep

Someone (not me) had a bad day


----------



## SparkyPrep




----------



## Slydog

That burnt rig must be fairly fresh. Wasn't there acouple week's ago when i was there.


----------



## SparkyPrep

It happened yesterday


----------



## Slydog

🤭


SparkyPrep said:


> It happened yesterday


Dam that's gota suck going home with an empty trailer
Get any tain out there?
Better yet you get stuck yet🙄


----------



## SparkyPrep

Never got stuck, even though I tried. Poured down rain for about an hour this afternoon. Camp is muddy now. 😔 I need a camper.


----------



## Slydog

Some if the people we camped with were thinking the same last time we were. There and it rained.. Had the high rollers with motor homes.
And our ghetto tent area


----------



## Mechcondrid

Slydog said:


> Some if the people we camped with were thinking the same last time we were. There and it rained.. Had the high rollers with motor homes.
> And our ghetto tent area


grab a popup camper, it's what I've had an used for years, they are great and if you get one of the larger ones with pull out beds and side dinette they can actually fit 6 people pretty easily, 4 if you want a bed to a person.

actually just upgraded to a pop-up with a toy-hauler deck on front (small one with single ATV slot, next model up can fit a UTV i've been told or 2 atvs + gear or 4 MX bikes)

the toy-hauler ones def can get pricey (my used 2019 one with the single deck cost me 10k) but a regular pop-up can run as little at a couple thousand in good working condition (as low a 1k if you get one that needs work like electrical or simple stuff like that, that is easy but time consuming)

and most I've had or used the canvas the wall is made out of is so thick that it actually holds heat really well (well enough to take it out in late october and be comfortable with the propane heater on low-med) and with either a small roof mount ac or a free standing unit is pretty comfortable in the spring and summer for trips.


----------



## Slydog

I'm fine with my tent. But i have been thinking about up grading.
I've seen those half trailer half camper things. Pretty neat setup.


----------



## Mechcondrid

Slydog said:


> I'm fine with my tent. But i have been thinking about up grading.
> I've seen those half trailer half camper things. Pretty neat setup.



they really are great, they are usually also on the light side so you don't need a f-250 to pull them; i actually pull mine with the Brute on the front with my Crosstrek and it really doesn't complain much outside of literal mountain passes like going up towards gorham from CT via the national park roads and even then its still does it i just have to watch my oil temps (water and trans is always fine) after a couple of those 5-10 minute steady inclines.
i think my total weight fully loaded with the fresh water tank full is probably around 3800 (or a little more) with the ATV and a couple gas cans, i did have to put some rallitek heavy overload springs on the rear suspension but to be fair the OEM ones are shit and had something like a 100-120lb spring rate and even me sitting in the back would sink the suspension by about an inch (i weigh about 330lbs)
i have seen some ultra-lite ones as well that come in as low at 1500lbs dry weight as well so even a decent 4 dr sedan could probably pull them.
also it is nice being able to see behind you more than like with a regular box trailer, always hate that part of hauling.

that and it is nice to be able to bring real food along to cook and stick it in the fridge inside instead of eating out or relying on dry ice or something.


----------



## JPs300

We get out to Bamboo as often as we can, also Hog Waller and we own into RR. Live over near Fort Myers. 

_Should_ be going for Okeetober fest, provided how closing on the new house goes and that she or I don't grenade something big up at the Dirty Deeds Bounty hole at Hog Waller the weekend of the 10th.


----------



## Slydog

Was out at bamboo today.nice and wet. Especially the north end.
The last 2 day at different places the 1000's have sunk. Saturday. Polaris high lifter atv literally sunk in about 10 foot of water. Had to dive and hook cable to it. Trying to get the video. As l was helping find it.
Can am mr at bamboo in our group shut of in about 5 ft of water. We pulled it the the portolets hooked winch to the beam and stood it up.
Over all good weekend


----------



## Slydog

I'm in black. There was a ledge it went over.dont know how to post the video. Says to big


----------



## Slydog

Going to bamboo tomorrow for a shakedown run .to see if everything is good on bike


----------



## Slydog

I plan on going for the muddy Valentine event


----------



## SparkyPrep

Slydog said:


> I plan on going for the muddy Valentine event


Sweet! We will finally get to meet! Looking forward to it.


----------



## Slydog

😁 Should be a good time.if not we will make it one


----------



## Slydog

Sparkyprep i plan on getting there Friday morning. You staying in the high roller rv area
Or the in the hood(tent) area🙃


----------



## SparkyPrep

I will be there on Thursday, around noon. I plan on staying in the "family campground area" at the South end of the property. I ain't got enough money to be hangin' with the high rollers.


----------



## SparkyPrep

Well, I'm not so sure that I am going to Plant Bamboo for Muddy Valentine anymore. My dumb-ass son decided to drive my RZR like an idiot, and crash it. Flipped it over, tore it up pretty bad. I'm going to TRY to fix it in the next week, but it doesn't look good......


----------



## Slydog

That's not good. He ok?
You can always down size and ride the atv 😢


----------



## SparkyPrep

He is fine. But he is in the doghouse, and for some reason, he is mad at ME, because I told him that he had to pay for the repairs. So far, we are up to $3000.


----------



## Slydog

As long as he's fine. Parts are parts just buy new ones.they are replaceable
Hopefully you can getrdone in time


----------



## Slydog

Guess he won't be driving the rzr again anytime soon


----------



## SparkyPrep

Never again. Like, ever.


----------



## SparkyPrep

he has a history.


----------



## Slydog

History of wrecking you shat


----------



## SparkyPrep

I’m back in business baby! Ready in time for Muddy Valentine


----------



## Slydog

Good deal. I was wondering if you were going to be able to het it fixed in time.

Man I'm hoping my vforce john clutch kit comes in time


----------



## SparkyPrep

Another big shoutout to SATV for helping me out, AGAIN!


----------



## Slydog

The countdown is on for muddy Valentine


----------



## SparkyPrep

Slydog said:


> The countdown is on for muddy Valentine


I'll be out there by noon on Thursday. Trailer is already loaded!


----------



## SparkyPrep

Getting ready to head out. See you there, SlyDog.


----------



## Slydog

You got it. See you at noon Friday.
They suckered me in at work till 10 Friday morning.
I did manage to get my vfj clutch kit in tonight.
I can feel breakage in the air. 🤔Things hooking up hard.😁


----------



## WhiteUn

I lived in Florida for quite a while but I have never been there. What a shame... I've always wanted to go there! It was my dream for quite a while now. Next time I come back to Florida Ill sure go check it out. I don't have a quadrocycle but I hope my neighbour will be kind enough to let me borrow his. I have a question for you guys, any tips on what to bring there? Any special geer? I've been reading about it here growgardener.com but so far I actually haven't get it all figured out by now yet.


----------



## Slydog

It's a fun time


----------



## SparkyPrep

I'm on the South end of the property. Big, yellow canopy.


----------



## Slydog

If it's the yellow canopy in section 2 in just across the road.


----------



## Slydog

I'm looking at a yellow canopy just east of my camp


----------



## Slydog

Uhaul trail


----------



## SparkyPrep

Damn good to meet SlyDog. He is good people.


----------



## Slydog

Same here bro.


----------



## Slydog

Had to pull and clean the radiator on the grizzly. Put a belt on the 1000mr.
I broke a ujoint. I have one but it's at home.
Good time. Busy day


----------



## Polaris425

sounds like ya'll had a blast. 

I heard cletus mcfarland was supposed to be there w/ his truck.


----------



## SparkyPrep

Yea. He was here. He honestly didnt stay long.


----------



## SparkyPrep

Radiator is clogged up pretty bad. I keep overheating. I'm gonna need a pressure washer unit. Kids broke 2(!) Tie rod ends on the Honda. Tie wraps are holding them together for now.


----------



## Slydog

Definitely some breakages going on
Really thick mud on the north end😁


----------



## Slydog




----------



## Slydog

Radiator removal and clean.
Alot of radiators got pluged up








Can am 1000mr with 15 hrs on it ate a belt


----------



## SparkyPrep

Ok. Finally got the radiator cleaned out. Ordered new steering stops from SATV, since I busted one. Ordered some new body clips, since I busted those. Ordered new rubber latches for my SATV cooler, since I busted those. Got my new front bumper dropped off for powdercoat. Ordered new tie rods for the Honda. Got in touch with AudioFormz about a replacement roof. Got lots to do before I go back out again. LOL. Got both bikes washed real good.


----------



## Slydog

You Broke alot of stuff.you were on a roll 😁 
Im still waiting on my ujoints to show up.


----------



## Slydog

Sparkyprep did you get any good pics at muddy Valentine?


----------



## Slydog

Some truck pulls


----------



## SparkyPrep

I got some pics, and some video on the GoPro, but as soon as I got back to work on Monday, I started working 7-12s. Plus, trying to repair the SXS in the evenings, fix the Honda Foreman, I just haven't had time to sit down at the computer.


----------



## Slydog

I got some video to.
Gota sit down and figure out the editing and such.
Haven't even sat down to see what i recorded yet


----------



## Slydog

Planning on going to bamboo Saturday just for the day. No camping.
Just gota finish a couple things on the bike first.
Anyone going?


----------



## Slydog

Bamboo claims another axle


----------



## Blmpkn

pin it to win it!


----------



## Slydog

Haha. You know it. I was ripping thru some pretty thick stuff.


----------



## Slydog

Broke at the end of the day so no biggie.
Had a spare in the truck anyway.


----------



## SparkyPrep

I dont have FakeBook. Any update on when PlantBamboo is doing another event?


----------



## Slydog

June3-6? Maybe. Could call them?
I don't have that fakebook either.


----------



## Slydog

Anyone going for the june3-6 event?
Sparky?


----------



## Slydog

Sparky you going to be able to make it?


----------



## SparkyPrep

Sorry, I will be in Gatlinburg, TN that weekend.


----------



## Slydog

SparkyPrep said:


> Sorry, I will be in Gatlinburg, TN that weekend.


I'll be around that area in July.
Gonna hit tail of the dragon.
And some other areas


----------



## Slydog

Was at the samurai run this weekend.
Got some good mudding done. 
Didn't break anything 😁 
Probably cause the ol lady was riding mine


----------



## SparkyPrep

Thinking of going out to PB for Labor Day weekend.


----------



## Slydog

Don't know if i can make that one.


----------



## SparkyPrep

Not going out for Labor day. Just blew up my prop shaft and carrier bearing. New, Rhino brand ordered from SATV.


----------



## Slydog

That's a legit reason lol


----------



## SparkyPrep

Fixed it.


----------



## Slydog

Did you make it out to bamboo ?


----------



## SparkyPrep

Nope. Ended up taking wifey to a beach resort for the weekend instead. You know the saying- happy wife, happy life.


----------



## Slydog

Smart move after buying all those parts lol


----------



## Slydog

Hay sparky are you going to the muddy Valentine event?


----------



## SparkyPrep

Absolutely. I already have the time off scheduled at work.


----------



## Slydog

You going Thursday or Friday?


----------



## SparkyPrep

Be out there Thursday.


----------



## Slydog

I'll be there Friday.
You camping in the same area?


----------



## SparkyPrep

Don't know yet. Probably. It is a little quieter over there. We will see when we get there.


----------



## SparkyPrep

Getting geared up for Muddy Valentine. I know I'll see Slydog there. Anyone else going?


----------



## Slydog

We should have a nice little group going.
Foam party should be interesting


----------



## SparkyPrep

Last year, the wet T-shirt contest had no T-shirts. 😎


----------



## Slydog

Remember it well


----------



## SuperATV

Sounds like I need to take a trip down to Florida!


----------



## SparkyPrep

SuperATV said:


> Sounds like I need to take a trip down to Florida!


It would be so epic to have SATV show up at one of our local events! I hear a rumor that Uncle Packy's Adventures will be there this year, and last year Cleetus McFarland showed up for a bit.


----------



## SuperATV

SparkyPrep said:


> It would be so epic to have SATV show up at one of our local events! I hear a rumor that Uncle Packy's Adventures will be there this year, and last year Cleetus McFarland showed up for a bit.


I've heard about it from quite a few different people. I know one of my buddies (sales rep) has been there a few times. I don't know if we've ever set anything up or brought the truck though. I'll pass it along. If there's ever any kind of BIG CANNOT MISS event happening down there....probably not on a holiday....let me know, and I'll pass it along to see if we have some availability. We stay pretty booked up with all the big events going on around the country.


On another note...........
We just opened up a shipping warehouse down in Jacksonville to make sure you guys can get next day shipping down there!


----------



## SparkyPrep

I'm here. Pretty quiet tonight. Probably only about 1000 people here so far. Tomorrow it will get crazy.


----------



## SparkyPrep

Got to be at least 10 000 people here now. Kids got water in their CVT box. Drying it out now.


----------



## SparkyPrep




----------



## SparkyPrep

A few more pics from this weekend


----------



## SparkyPrep




----------



## SparkyPrep




----------



## SparkyPrep




----------



## SparkyPrep




----------



## SparkyPrep




----------



## SparkyPrep

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" title="YouTube video player" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; clipboard-write; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------

